# From Dream to DREAM !



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

What can you say there is nothing like it!!


----------



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

Better photo


----------



## charliekeri (Apr 12, 2006)

*Lx24 C50*

Great looking ride. I got the exact same bike last year. Can you tell me about your paint job. I was bummed that my LX24 didn't come with the "Racer man"on the top tube. Can you tell where where you got yours and did you have to do anything specific to get your paint job? 


-Thanks
Charlie


----------



## charliekeri (Apr 12, 2006)

*my LX24*

here's a pic without the racerman


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Great bikes, both of you!!! Hey I4Detail, where is that pic...*

taken?? Is that your daily view from your home or a vacation house/rental? Regardless, you have a beautiful view and 2 great bikes!!! I almost want to guess that the background is the San Juans in Washington. Ride ON!!!


----------



## charliekeri (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm guessing it's Tahoe..............


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Pretty sure it isn't Tahoe*

I've flown over Tahoe many times and it doesn't have as much shoreline changes- basically it is fairly oval and does not have small islands and peninsulas. I lived in Oak Park/Westlake Village, CA and there is a high priced neighborhood called Lake Sherwood that kind of looks like this pic.


----------



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

*C 50 LX24 What a paint scheme*

Charlie,
I built the the bike last march.
I almost had Maestro do it or actually buy one from him in lx24.
As i was getting ready to do that this came up on e-bay who would have thought.
So i don't know the history, it does look like your has mor paint on the chain an seat stays I know each painter does the scheme different, just love the bike incredible 

That saddle you got love the colors

Ride Fly
That's off my deck in Coeur d'Alene Id can't wait till winter's over to get riding


----------



## charliekeri (Apr 12, 2006)

*On the same page*

Funny, I ordered mine from Maestro in January and got it in April of 06. I think I remember seeing yours on ebay and thinking it was a scam. Did the seller photograph it outside and had only like one picture? Yours was the exact LX24 I was hoping for.........

You can get any saddle custom on the Fizik' website. It cost a little extra than retail, but you can design a pretty cool saddle.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

You guys have some nice bikes, but I cannot believe that that view is from Idaho. At least that is what my google search brought up. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

*Lake CDA*

Fabs
Check the north side of the lake just east of the Resort & Golf course
The marina below is silver beach


----------



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

Sunset


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*Another GREAT pic from your balconey!!! Dayum!!!*

I would have never guessed it was from Coeur d'Alene. I almost went there for a weekend back in 1999 for a wedding. Now I am pissed I didn't go becaue it's so beautiful and I've heard it was a great boon-doggle. There were some great stories from all my old navy buddies!!!


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

i4detail said:


> As i was getting ready to do that this came up on e-bay who would have thought.
> So i don't know the history, it does look like your has mor paint on the chain an seat stays I know each painter does the scheme different, just love the bike incredible


My guess is that you bought the bike from somebody in Canada. The RONA appearing on the rear part of the top tube would seem to indicate that it was likely a team bike from teh RONA Canadian women's team. Colnago, through Trialtir was in fact one of the sponsors of the team and the color scheme seems to be correct.

You can likely dig up some photos of Geneviève Jeanson riding a bike with the exact same graphics.


----------

